# Muira PP9003 vs Epon AF505



## harkiran (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi I am using Muira PP9003 and am thinking to change to Epon505 for added forgiveness and playability.If anyone out there who have used both or thoughts , i would really appreciate the feedback.Thanks


----------

